# Coger y Recoger



## Suia

Buenas!

Me gustaría saber cuando usar coger/ recoger.
Cuál es la diferencia?

Un Cordial Saludo
Gracias


----------



## Mangato

Recoger, significa literalmente, volver a coger. Se recoge una cosa que se cae, un encargo, una carta que otro ha depositado. También se recoge lo que se siembra. Recolhe-se a colheita

Coger es sinónimo de agarrar. Se coge una fruta, a un niño de la mano; se corresponde con "pegar" 

Pega esse livro do estante = Coge ese libro de la estantería

Recolhe o libro que encarreguei na livraria =Recoge el libro que encargué en la librería.

Atención: En algunos paises de America Latina como Argentina, Uruguay, coger tiene un significado grosero, de connotación sexual, por lo que es recomendable sustituir por agarrar.

Saludos

MG


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:


> Recoger, significa literalmente, volver a coger. Se recoge una cosa que se cae, un encargo, una carta que otro ha depositado. También se recoge lo que se siembra. Recolhe-se a colheita
> 
> Coger es sinónimo de agarrar. Se coge una fruta, a un niño de la mano; se corresponde con "pegar"
> 
> Pega esse livro do estante = Coge ese libro de la estantería
> 
> Recolhe o libro que encarreguei na livraria =Recoge el libro que encargué en la librería.
> 
> Atención: En algunos paises de America Latina como Argentina, Uruguay, coger tiene un significado grosero, de connotación sexual, por lo que es recomendable sustituir por agarrar.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> MG



Hola:

Es cierto, lo sustituyes por agarrar o por tomar. En Argentina y Uruguay uno "toma un autobús o un tren" en vez de cogerlo. Uno se "agarra un resfriado" y no se lo coge, etc. Encontré lo siguiente, parece ser que no sólo en el Río de la Plata es sinónimo del "follar" español: 

10 Coger con el sentido de ‘fornicar’ es un llamado arcaísmo. Aunque Buesa y Enguita (1992: 219) basados en la información del Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e híspánico (1980-91) de J. Corominas afirman que coger es “término sobre el que pesa una severa interdicción, sobre todo en Río
de la Plata, Bolivia, México y Cuba, donde se ha afirmado en el sentido sexual, relegando las demás acepciones”, podemos asegurar que en este último país dicho verbo no tiene tal sentido y se usa con normalidad.

Ciao.
A.A.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Olá

No México, _coger_ significa (para a maioria) _foder, _ou_ trepar; _é mais recomendável usar a palavra _agarrar._

Estou de acordo com o que Mangato disse.


----------



## Katuka

En Chile también significa así.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Creo que:
Coger (excepto en Argentina, Uruguay y México) = agarrar, tomar
Recoger = (además de lo que dijo Mangato) ir a ver a alguién que está lejos para darle un aventón. Por ejemplo: 
Te voy a recoger en tu casa a las ocho, ok ?; 
Oye, podrías recogerme hoy aquí en mi oficina ? 

Por lo menos éstes eran los sentidos que más he escuchado...


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Creo que:
> Coger (excepto en Argentina, Uruguay y México) = agarrar, tomar
> Recoger = (además de lo que dijo Mangato) ir a ver a alguién que está lejos para darle un aventón. Por ejemplo:
> Te voy a recoger en tu casa a las ocho, ok ?;
> Oye, podrías recogerme hoy aquí en mi oficina ?
> 
> Por lo menos éstes eran los sentidos que más he escuchado...


 
OK


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

en venezuela tambien tiene sentido sexual, en colombia usualmente no lo tiene solo cuando alguien desea hacerse el gracioso y le pone doble sentido a las palabras, aqui en colombia es normal usar el verbo coger


----------



## elchucho

Sí, en México realmente ha caido en desuso el verbo coger en sentido de agarrar. Se usa mucho, su lugar, tomar. Recoger si se usa mucho, pero a veces con picardía para el doble sentido.


----------



## Suia

_Gracias compañeros!

Saber esta diferencia es muy importante para una chica.?No?_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Creo que:
> Coger (excepto en Argentina, Uruguay y México) = agarrar, tomar
> Recoger = (además de lo que dijo Mangato) ir a ver a alguién que está lejos para darle un aventón. Por ejemplo:
> Te voy a recoger en tu casa a las ocho, ok ?;
> Oye, podrías recogerme hoy aquí en mi oficina ?
> 
> Por lo menos éstes eran los sentidos que más he escuchado...


 
Pode incluir a América Central nas exceções, onde a palavra _coger_ tem o mesmo significado  que no Rio da Prata e México.
 
Sds.


----------



## elisabete pinto

Hola Mangato,

?qué tal?

Me entró la duda: ?coges o recoges a alguién en el aeropuerto? 
Creo que ya he oído algo semejante.

Abrazo,

Elisabete


----------



## Tomby

Com licença, responderei eu. 
No DRAE aparecem 24 acepções do verbo "recoger". Por favor, repare na 15ª e na 3ª. 
Respondendo concretamente, em espanhol se diz: "_Recoger a alguien en el aeropuerto_" 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## airosa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Te voy a recoger en tu casa a las ocho, ok ?;


Busqué la respuesta a mi duda en este hilo, pero no la encontré.
¿Cómo decirlo en portugués? O sea , esto: "te voy a recoger en tu casa" o "te paso a buscar en tu casa".

Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Busqué la respuesta a mi duda en este hilo, pero no la encontré.
> ¿Cómo decirlo en portugués? O sea , esto: "te voy a recoger en tu casa" o "te paso a buscar en tu casa".
> 
> Gracias.


 
_'Vou a tua casa buscar-te/Vou-te buscar à tua casa'_ o _'Passo por tua casa para buscar-te'_


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, Carfer.


----------



## Hugo Ache

En Chile no se recomienda remplazar "coger" por "agarrar", puesto que en Chile la palabra "agarrar" también tiene connotación sexual y es en el hablar cotidiano una palabra grosera. Se recomienda decir "tomé la manzana que estaba sobre la mesa” y no "la agarré". "Le tomé la mano" es siempre preferible a "se la agarré". También suele ser sinónimo de "comerse a una mujer" en frases como "_Me voy a agarrar a esa mina, te lo juro"._


----------



## Hugo Ache

Y a la gente que prefiere agarrarse de un poste para no caerse yo recomiendo que mejor que se afirmen... o se sujeten.


----------

